# Pebbles



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww......silly girl.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Clever girl!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It was probably a fun challenge for her to get in to. Thanks Mom!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When you were installing it, she was probably sitting watching you, and thinking to herself "do they really think that is going to keep me out"?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

"Dogs are problem solvers." 



That's how.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

10 points for Pebbles....0 for Mom and Dad. She is so cute and that situation is funny. Dogs are so smart, they figure out what they want to know/do.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Aw what a cutie  .


----------



## golden96 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Magnificent !!*

Pretty smart ! :smile2:


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Ha, caught red handed... LOL...


----------

